# Who knows about your prep?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Who did you tell? Think about it.

If the SHTF, who would remember about you and the possibility that you'd have tons of food?

If we blabbed....how can we undo that now?


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

My wife and my parents and they all think I'm nuts lol.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

doddy37 said:


> My wife and my parents and they all think I'm nuts lol.


You think your "hoarding" becomes an amusing piece of conversation when your parents are entertaining? You think your uncles and some in-laws know about that now?


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Just my 11-year-old daughter.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

It's like that old commercial, you tell 3 friends and then they tell 3 friends, and then they tell 3 friends. I can't remember what the commercial was for, but I do remember that part of it.

-Infidel


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just my wife. And she doesn't know everything....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I probably told too much family. I'm sure they told people about their nutty uncle, etc. Fortunately I recently moved really far away from all. So I get to be more discrete now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just my family and my best friend. My friend and I both do this. No one else.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

One of my eight brothers, my wife, and our contacts all know about it. They also know that OPSEC requires silence. We have areas that can be told to hostage takers and "bad" people where they will be dealt with promptly and without question.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Everyone that needs to. But I have my pantry where only a fraction is. Come looking and you'll find cans of expired stuff and maybe a box of Mac and cheese. So if anyone told anyone else, they will be in a world of disappointment if they come here.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I lost all my food in the same boating accident I lost my firearms in. I guess I will have to start over.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

Just my wife right now. I'm just starting out and she thinks I'm a little crazy but she's still here with me (at least for now lol) but she sees that it something I'm becoming passionate about so she will support me like I do for her. However I do feel that if I told my parents they wouldn't hound me about as they prepped for y2k. But I'm sure glad I joined this forum. I've learned a lot over the last couple days so far!!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Some people at work know I have some extra water jugs for a "tornado". That's all they know. I told them it's rain water for the dogs. My best friend/man-friend and my son & his girlfriend. She doesn't know the extent. My brothers. One preps and the other is in Texas and I don't think he prepps.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Sargedog, I'm sorry you lost all your prepps. What a blow. I hope you can start your collection again. I'm sure it won't be the same, though. I got attached to my .22 LR and my shotgun. They even have names (wierd I know). But if my son and I were in a situation, I can say "When have you talked to Glen lately?" Glen is the .22LR. Or "Maybe we should talk to Matt" as in Marshall Matt Dillon on Gun Smoke. Silly, but a code that will alert either of us to be on allert.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

Naming them isn't that weird. I do it too. I have the general which is a 50 year old 30-30 lever action that my grandpa,father, and I have all shot deer with. I think naming them just makes you more normal.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife and daughter. My two siblings know but they prep themselves and are thousands of mikes away.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

My family knows. You all know... which is why I'm currently pinpointing all your addresses to orchestrate a very large ... umm... I mean, I don't care who knows.


----------



## firemedicjoe (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife knows. I also told my parents and now they are helping so if SHTF they have a place to go. They live in a big city, we live in the sticks.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My fiance knows I've started collecting water and stocking up on extra food items. As my future father-in-law also has a good sized emergency stash of food it's not a big deal to her.


----------



## dbcooper (Nov 1, 2013)

My wife and both of my kids know.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

My wife knew, and it came up after American blackout premiered on NatGeo and we all watched it. Now my wife is now 100% on board, and her parents are coming around as well.


----------

